# AbsoluTTe



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anybody know when the new magazine comes uut ????


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmmm got mine nealy 2 weeks ago


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

les said:


> Hmmm got mine nealy 2 weeks ago


Same here :?


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

and me!


----------



## pitzey (Sep 1, 2006)

i joined the tt owners club and am still waiting for my goody bag that was three weeks ago


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

pitzey said:


> i joined the tt owners club and am still waiting for my goody bag that was three weeks ago


Your a rep now stright to the back of the que for you now :wink:


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

pitzey said:


> i joined the tt owners club and am still waiting for my goody bag that was three weeks ago


It can take a while.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rballtt said:


> pitzey said:
> 
> 
> > i joined the tt owners club and am still waiting for my goody bag that was three weeks ago
> ...


it does take a while :roll:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

But its well worth it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

KenTT said:


> But its well worth it


CORRECT


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Davey

PM me your membership details and I will check why you don't have yours yet :?

Barry


----------

